# Anyone selling B-14 Sporline springs



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone want to get rid of their Sportline springs? I've decided that I'm gonna keep the stock rims on my other B14, ao I want to go a little lower that the Pro-Kits. TIA

Martin


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

martin_g34,

I may be selling the Sportlines out of my 99XE in a couple of months. Can you wait that long?? Real cheap to. Email me if you are interested.


----------

